# Heidi Klum (in Leder Hot Pants) at a photo shoot for Vogue Germany on Rodeo Drive 21x



## sharky 12 (6 Apr. 2009)

​


----------



## zebra (6 Apr. 2009)

hot hotter heidi!


----------



## mik78 (6 Apr. 2009)

sie sieht schon gut aus die heidi. danke für die bilder


----------



## General (6 Apr. 2009)

Da ist das Bild des Deutschen,in Lederhosen *grins*



 Alli fürs Heidchen


----------



## astrosfan (7 Apr. 2009)

Die Hot Pants und die Schuhe lol6
:thx: Alli für die Bilder :thumbup:


----------



## figo7 (21 Apr. 2009)

Bei ihr muss ich immer an Seal denken und dann etwas intimer und mich dann ständig eins fragen; tja ich bin lieber ruhig


----------



## canil (21 Apr. 2009)

Vielen Dank für Heidi!
Tolle Aufnahmen von ihr! :thumbup:


----------



## motte001 (27 Apr. 2009)

einfach klasse diese frau :drip:


----------



## agentmiau (3 Mai 2009)

voll heiß


----------



## fengkuang (3 Mai 2009)

vielen herzlichen Dank für die geile Bildern!
Lg


----------



## kimi2009 (28 Mai 2009)

mal was ganz anderes von heidi


----------



## Lederhosenfreund (4 Sep. 2009)

Sie ist eine der schönsten "Ledermäuse", die mir bekannt sind. Auch sie wäre mir jede Sünde wert!:thumbup:


----------



## Bapho (4 Sep. 2009)

Tolle Aufnahmen von unserer Heidi!
Danke schoen!


----------



## Tweety 100 (5 Sep. 2009)

erotik pur unsere heidi


----------



## jolokia (5 Sep. 2009)

Really Hot!!!


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2010)

sexy Heidi


----------



## DER SCHWERE (27 Juni 2012)

Ich finde die Heidi Toll:thx:​


----------



## Paulee51 (27 Juni 2012)

Grrrrr, Thx =)


----------



## teufel 60 (27 Juni 2012)

sicherlich auch als:claudi:nicht zu verachten:devil:


----------



## little_people (28 Juni 2012)

wahnsinns highheels


----------



## zebra (28 Juni 2012)

ach heidi ich hoffe du wirst nie alt


----------



## Jone (28 Juni 2012)

Absolut klasse dieser Hintern und diese Heels. Danke für die Traumfrau


----------



## Voyeurfriend (2 Juli 2016)

Unsere Heidi ist einfach heiss!!! sabber6


----------



## katerkarlo (20 Okt. 2016)

sehr schön anzusehen - danke für die Bilder


----------



## Xdick (21 Okt. 2016)

Wow, Thanks!


----------



## richter007 (16 Nov. 2016)

hammer! danke!


----------



## andy1954 (17 Nov. 2016)

Klasse Bilder. Leider nur noch zum Teil verfügbar.


----------

